# armscor 1911. help!!!!!!!



## zukeboy7fiddy

has anyone heard of armscor. i was thinking of buying the armscor 1911A2-FS PS 45. i can get it for 350.00 brand new, but i dont know much about them


----------



## VAMarine

They are made in the Philippines, as are the Charles Daly/Rock Island/Citadel brands. They aren't that great, but aren't that bad either. Their website is http://www.armscor.com.ph/ . Don't get over excited on the price, it's not a smoking hot deal, they just cost less, but $350 is a good new gun price. I don't see any reason to not buy it as long as it's from a reputable dealer and you can SEE the gun in person before buying it.

You can read up more on them HERE and get some feeback from owners.

The fit and finish of them isn't what you'll find from Springfield or etc. and the frames are cast, not forged that matters to some. As far as low end 1911s you can do worse than an Armscor, but it's hard to do better.


----------



## Baldy

Get it and don't look back. You might have to work with it a little, but once over the hump they run fine. If you can't work it out they have a life time warranty and a expert pistolsmith to fix it for you. We have four of them in the family now and they all run good. :smt033


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Baldy said:


> Get it and don't look back. You might have to work with it a little, but once over the hump they run fine. If you can't work it out they have a life time warranty and a expert pistolsmith to fix it for you. We have four of them in the family now and they all run good. :smt033


+1
There are so many things you can do with a weapon like that. A little here and there and next thing you know you have a real good shooter. They are not the best out of the box but we could be here for years discussing what is. You can use that weapon to learn a lot about the most copied pistol ever. Many of the tweaks you can do to it wont cost much at al and you have the luxury of being able to use it while you are thinking what to do next. And if you never do a thing but feed it they are a good enough a weapon to do what you would expect of it anyway.


----------



## Big Boomer

The Armscors are the closest to Colt specs of any clone. Almost all of the aftermarket parts will fit them. The Springfields are also cast frames and made in Brazil and a real piece of junk in my opinion. They have nothing to do with Springfield of Springfield MA. It is a private import company of Llama quality junk impoted into the USA by the Reese Brothers of IL.

In a side by side torture test the ( Rock Island ) out performed a Kimber, Wilson and a Springfield.

http://www.armscor.com.ph/

I have s few of them and never had an issue what so ever, can't say the same for my Springer and Kimber.

You just can't go wrong with Armscor or their life time warranty. They have perfected the manufacture of the John Moses Browning design. You will get a big kick when the $1,000 Kimbers are jamming and the $300 Rock is still shooting hard.


----------



## VAMarine

Actually, the IMBEL frames are forged, not cast.

Some info on IMBEL.



VAMarine said:


> IMBEL makes Springfield's parts, IIRC Taurus does not own Imbel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History
> 
> IMBEL was founded on July 16, 1934, in the city of Piquete, São Paulo, Brazil as Industry Material Bélico do Brasil. The original factory was designated Fábrica de Canos e Sabres para Armas Portáteis (Arms Factory for Portable Cannons and Sabres) and later as Fabrica de Itajuba (FI) which directly involved the Brazilian Army in the production of defense material.
> 
> On July 14, 1975 the Law no. 6227 created the Industry Material Bélico do Brasil - IMBEL, linked to the then Ministry of the Army and with defined policies to promote based on private initiative, deployment and development of the industry of war material of interest to the Army. Later this concept and these policies were expanded to promote the industry of defense material in Brazil.
> 
> The industry of defense material has expanded and has specialised conquering new and important technologies genuinely national to the point of today, proudly, have their products recognized internationally. The research work, design and implementation, developed by the plant Itajubá undoubtedly helped to consolidate the recognition of the weapons produced in the country
> 
> It was initially involved in manufacturing Mauser rifles, regarded internationally as one of the best versions of the Mauser rifle bolt action rifle.
> 
> Project Colt - IMBEL acquired a manufacturing license for the M1911 pistol .45 ACP; pistol. The continuing export of pistols, through Springfield Inc. since 1985 into and for the United States. It produces models that include double-stack models in .380ACP, 9mm Parabellum and .45ACP.
Click to expand...


----------



## gotigers

Armscor are a very good entry level 1911. STI's Spartan is made by Armscor. as the forementioned Rock Island and Charles Daly. I think High Standard is as well. The Rock Island has a very good reputation. If you want good entry 1911 and dont have a high budget, get it. The slide and frame are great to build on.


----------



## Big Boomer

The best part is when you out shoot those overpriced Kimber and Springfield lame clones with your Rock!

I can't help but laugh out loud when the expensive toys are jamming and the Rock is still slamming. The real truth of the matter is, the real John Moses Browning design was never intended to have such close tolerances that you need to oil it between rounds. There is a rental Rock at the range going on 15,000 rounds and never cleaned or lubed. We are trying to kill it but it refuses to die.......:watching:


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Big Boomer said:


> The best part is when you out shoot those overpriced Kimber and Springfield lame clones with your Rock!
> 
> I can't help but laugh out loud when the expensive toys are jamming and the Rock is still slamming. The real truth of the matter is, the real John Moses Browning design was never intended to have such close tolerances that you need to oil it between rounds. There is a rental Rock at the range going on 15,000 rounds and never cleaned or lubed. We are trying to kill it but it refuses to die.......:watching:


I have a Springfield and did own a Rock. The Rock Island while a decent weapon never out shot I crappy Springer. To date and God knows how many thousands of rounds it has yet to jam or have any failure for that mater. Not to put down a RIA pistol. I have had a couple over the years and they both did as well as expected.I sold them only while looking for income for other projects.

My junk Springer is not a target model but an old Mil-Spec that I paid all of 350.00 some years ago. I do have a 9mm Springer that is set up as a target weapon. I wouldn't dare to do with it what I would a *combat* model 1911 but some that I guess just don't understand the difference can find a way to compare apples and oranges. Target weapons are just that. The tighter the weapon the more accurate it can get (to a point of course) but those tighter tolerances give less room for dirt etc. That's why you don't take your target model (insert name here) weapon and try to get 3000 rounds at once through it. While you _might_ be able to with an old Colt A1 or clones there of.


----------



## Big Boomer

DevilsJohnson said:


> I have a Springfield and did own a Rock. The Rock Island while a decent weapon never out shot I crappy Springer. To date and God knows how many thousands of rounds it has yet to jam or have any failure for that mater. Not to put down a RIA pistol. I have had a couple over the years and they both did as well as expected.I sold them only while looking for income for other projects.
> 
> My junk Springer is not a target model but an old Mil-Spec that I paid all of 350.00 some years ago. I do have a 9mm Springer that is set up as a target weapon. I wouldn't dare to do with it what I would a *combat* model 1911 but some that I guess just don't understand the difference can find a way to compare apples and oranges. Target weapons are just that. The tighter the weapon the more accurate it can get (to a point of course) but those tighter tolerances give less room for dirt etc. That's why you don't take your target model (insert name here) weapon and try to get 3000 rounds at once through it. While you _might_ be able to with an old Colt A1 or clones there of.


Has anybody ever wondered why Springfield Armory will not sell parts? Did anybody ever wonder why Springfield Armory Junkers need a third detente notch cut into their hammers to counter act accidental hammer drop?.....Sever quality control problems that's why!


----------



## Todd

Big Boomer said:


> Has anybody ever wondered why Springfield Armory will not sell parts? Did anybody ever wonder why Springfield Armory Junkers need a third detente notch cut into their hammers to counter act accidental hammer drop?.....Sever quality control problems that's why!


Has anybody ever wondered why you manage to disparage Springfield Armory in almost all your posts, even if it means hijacking a thread that has nothing to do the brand?


----------



## Big Boomer

Todd said:


> Has anybody ever wondered why you manage to disparage Springfield Armory in almost all your posts, even if it means hijacking a thread that has nothing to do the brand?


Sorry I am just trying to warn the people as to what kind of crap the Reese Brothers are selling to the American Public. Why don't you call Dave Williams at Springfield Armory and ask him why they CAN'T sell parts to their gun owners or us gunsmiths!

I am truly sorry if I embarrassed you for owning a Springfield piece of crap! I really didn't mean to hurt your feelings! I guess I just want to help some of the newbies on here so they don't get ripped off by the sleazy Reese Brothers and their Brazilian junk. That oldest gun company in America is a line of crap also as they are in now way affiliated or part of the original Springfield Arms out of Springfield Massachusetts and George Washington and all that phony advertising they are pushing.

I like my guns with a strong dose of the truth!:mrgreen:


----------



## Todd

Big Boomer said:


> I am truly sorry if I embarrassed you for owning a Springfield piece of crap! I really didn't mean to hurt your feelings! I guess I just want to help some of the newbies on here so they don't get ripped off by the sleazy Reese Brothers and their Brazilian junk. That oldest gun company in America is a line of crap also as they are in now way affiliated or part of the original Springfield Arms out of Springfield Massachusetts and George Washington and all that phony advertising they are pushing.


Embarrassed? No. If any one is to be embarrassed it's you. You go around disparaging a product every chance you get, even when it's not in a related thread, and then try to rationalize it by saying you're trying to warn noobs. It's foolish. I can see through it and the other members can see through it. Obviously you have some sort of personal vendetta against Springfield and feel this forum is the place to get make your voice heard. It's not.

I don't currently own any Springfield products, but I did have two XD's that performed flawlessly. There are also lots of members here that currently have Springfield products that perform without a problem.Criticize Springfield all you want, *IN A SPRINGFIELD THREAD* or a thread where someone asks for a brand recommendation. But don't hijack threads about specific brands to spout off your problems with another brand. It's not going to be tolerated any longer.


----------



## Big Boomer

Todd said:


> Embarrassed? No. If any one is to be embarrassed it's you. You go around disparaging a product every chance you get, even when it's not in a related thread, and then try to rationalize it by saying you're trying to warn noobs. It's foolish. I can see through it and the other members can see through it. Obviously you have some sort of personal vendetta against Springfield and feel this forum is the place to get make your voice heard. It's not.
> 
> I don't currently own any Springfield products, but I did have two XD's that performed flawlessly. There are also lots of members here that currently have Springfield products that perform without a problem.Criticize Springfield all you want, *IN A SPRINGFIELD THREAD* or a thread where someone asks for a brand recommendation. But don't hijack threads about specific brands to spout off your problems with another brand. It's not going to be tolerated any longer.


Before you chide permit me my freedom of Speech under the First Amendment.

:buttkick:


----------



## Todd

Big Boomer said:


> Before you chide permit me my freedom of Speech under the First Amendment.
> 
> :buttkick:


:blah::blah::blah:

*• CONCERNING ISSUES OF FREE SPEECH AND CENSORSHIP:* Your membership in this community is voluntary and the requirement of compliance with forum rules is in no way a restriction of anyone's free speech.

This ring a bell? It should. You agreed to this when you signed up here. It's in the guidelines. Read them. Abide by them. Or you're the one getting the :buttkick:.

End of discussion.


----------



## Big Boomer

A Rock Island Review that suits the topic of the thread better than Autism!

http://ezine.m1911.org/RIATactical.htm


----------



## Todd

Excuse me?!?! 

PM Inbound!


----------



## zhurdan

Somebody better bust out the Palmetto .44 to take care of all these recent shit stir-ers.


----------



## bruce333

Big Boomer said:


> A Rock Island Review that suits the topic of the thread better than Autism!
> 
> http://ezine.m1911.org/RIATactical.htm


IMO That is a personal attack... bye bye...


----------



## bruce333

Todd said:


> Big Boomer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before you chide permit me my freedom of Speech under the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> :blah::blah::blah:
> 
> *• CONCERNING ISSUES OF FREE SPEECH AND CENSORSHIP:* Your membership in this community is voluntary and the requirement of compliance with forum rules is in no way a restriction of anyone's free speech.
> 
> This ring a bell? It should. You agreed to this when you signed up here. It's in the guidelines. Read them. Abide by them. Or you're the one getting the :buttkick:.
> 
> End of discussion.
Click to expand...

This site is not run by Congress, it is a privately owned web site, the owner makes the rules and we (the Moderators) enforce them.


----------

